# How much does Manga writers get paid(Kishi, Oda, Kubo, etc)?



## violentrl (Apr 7, 2011)

You know, the most famous writers of Naruto, One Piece and Bleach. I'm sure they sell millions per volumes and I wanna know if they get paid in annual salary or make money from royalty per copy.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2011)

You planning on mugging them ?


----------



## violentrl (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> You planning on mugging them ?




lol just curious


----------



## Gain (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Oda gets 10% of each volume sold

it should be the same for the others working at Jump


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 7, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> I think Oda gets 10% of each volume sold
> 
> it should be the same for the others working at Jump





That is just a guess though as the percent earned from each volume and royalties from merchandise are never explicitly stated. Also in Japan taxes will take a large portion of those earnings. 

Oda definitely makes millions of dollars per year though based on merchandise and volume sales. He is an exception however and most mangaka won't make anywhere close to that. Even people like Kishimoto and Kubo sell maybe half as many volumes as Oda and have much less lucrative merchandising. Newer authors will have crappy contracts starting out and may only get 2 or 3% of volume sales and won't have any merchandise. 

Unless you are in the elite of the elite there is a much higher chance of being a poor mangaka than a rich one.

Also in addition to volume sales I believe they get paid per page of manga in a contract with JUMP. Longer running and more popular series or veteran authors get paid more per page than new authors. At most it will only be a few hundred dollars per page though and most of the money comes from volume sales and merchandise.


----------

